# Bow Wow Flix...



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Just found out about this DVD rental place, and wondered if anyone has ever dealt with them?opcorn:
It's like Netflix for dog's

BowWowFlix.com: Dog DVD Rentals | Dog Training Dvd | Dog Dvds | Rent Dog Videos


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I haven't used them but I am thinking of signing up - there area so many videos it woudl be fun to have access throughout the winter. Hopefully they have a fast turnaround time and you can get a couple of videos a week.


----------



## tncb3 (Jul 23, 2011)

I use Tawzer Dog: https://www.tawzerdog.com
They do the same thing.


----------



## maxjojo (Dec 21, 2011)

BowWowFlix is better because they have a larger variety of training subjects. Tawzer only rents their own videos, mostly behavioral, which are mainly lecture format of people in a seminar talking on a microphone. I think the production quality of the Tawzer DVDs is pretty poor. For example, they film the Powerpoint presentations in the seminar via the overhead screen instead of actually putting the Powerpoint on the DVD, which would make the graphics much easier to see and makes more sense. They basically just sit a camera on the seminar and very little editing, makes for not as enlightening/entertaining educational value.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

that is really cool thanks so much for shareing that site!


----------

